# Medication names



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

When reading through a lot of the threads I see various medication mentioned. However, I am in the UK and am wondering if there are any sites that show other names that the medications may have, for example Paxil is more commonly known as Seroxat in the UK, similarly Elavil is more commonly referred to as Amitriptyline. Any idea's plzzzzzMod's..I hope this is ok but I am also going to post this in the IBS section


----------

